# 2000 Silverado



## Pghplow (Dec 27, 2021)

2000 Silverado 4x4 6.0 gas. 7.5 Meyers plow. 185,000 miles. Runs drives stops brake lines were replaced. Not inspected. Stuck in 4x4 high. Been a lot truck for many years. Good for parking lot or private lane. $3500 obo. I'm new to the site and don't feel like dealing with the scammers on Craigslist or Facebook. I bought this as a spare truck but I have a newborn at home. And im sticking to my one commercial account and just a few family and friends driveways. And don't need this as I already have a small fleet of vehicles.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Location helps


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Pittsburgh PA


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Out here that would be gone in hours, for that price, rust and all. No state inspection, plus many here have dedicated trucks that stay on the property.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mountain Bob said:


> Out here that would be gone in hours, for that price, rust and all. No state inspection, plus many here have dedicated trucks that stay on the property.


Agreed...if it was closer I'd scoop it up, sell the plow, and make it a dedicated salt/sidewalk truck


----------



## Pghplow (Dec 27, 2021)

Sorry I am in Pittsburgh just north of the city. It is a 2500


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

1 of my wife's favorite restaurants is in Pittsburgh so maybe I can convince her we need another truck


----------



## Pghplow (Dec 27, 2021)

Lol come on out. It is rough around the edges but I just drove it home a couple weeks ago and have been using it around my property


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

What's the frame look like


----------



## Pghplow (Dec 27, 2021)

Frame is scaly. No holes


----------



## Pghplow (Dec 27, 2021)

Sold locally


----------

